# zurn wall hung carrier nipple wrench



## NyNick (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone know where I can purchase one of these? I made one out of some flat stock and a nipple however it doesn't fit perfectly in the two grooves. Ive used an official one before but for some reason i cant find them for sale on line and its bothering me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

http://www.ferguson.com/FergusonSearch/RecordDetails.action?R=PROD_1676497&search=true


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I just came across two of them in my garage.


----------

